# making pickles



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I'll have a huge overabundance of cucs this year, so was thinking of making sweet pickles and dill pickles. These are not pickling cucs that I grew though (I am pretty sure they are just your standard burpless cucs). Can I use regular cucs or is there some specific reason most pickle recipes call for pickling cucs? do regular ones not pickle as well?


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

we use field cukes to make all our pickles...always turn out wonderful....you might have to make dill spears for your dill pickles.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a trick to making cucumbers grow? Mine always produce but I don't get many.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there any way you guys can post your recipes for pickles? I have an abundance of cukes this year!


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

Shannon, do you plant your cucs in mounds on the ground or let them vine on a trellis? prior to this year, I've always let them wander on the ground and would get some, but not many. this is the first year I've trellised them and my production is SO much better - I don't know if it's the fact that only the roots are getting wet when I water, so the leaves and cucs are staying dry, or if this plant is just one that prefers climbing and maybe bees are getting in at the flowers better. 

I've picked about 8 cucs so far and I just started picking my first one about a week ago. They have really grown fast. 

I found a recipe for sweet pickles that I'm going to try. just need a few more ingredients I have to pick up at the store next time I go. After I try the recipe out I'll let you know if it tastes good or not. I think it might have just been one I found on allrecipes.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.food.com/recipe/lady-ashburnham-pickles-464140...... i made this recipe last year and it is delicious..i added small buds of cauliflower.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Tammy! I've got them planted everywhere hoping for a successful crop. In pots, in raised beds and in the ground. They all have trellises but are only producing a few. They all seem to be dying off right now. I've got something going on in my garden which I think is Verticillium Wilt. I want to pickle something so bad that I think I'll go to a farmers market and buy a bunch. I am dying to make cucumber kimchee. My favorite pickles are Famous Dave's. I really need to get my hands on that recipe!!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

way to early in my gardening to even think about growing pickling cuks. still working on other things first. maybe next year I will give those a try.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

Still haven't made the pickles but I now have about 12 cucs in my crisper, so I think I have enough to make a small batch. Hope to do that this wknd. I like a very crisp, almost spicy/tangy pickle. wish my jalapenos were ready because I'd probably add a couple of those to make it tangy.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I did make the pickles about a week ago. They turned out great! I even brought some into work for a couple friends to try and they are urging me to enter them in the upcoming county fair. neither of them particularly care for sweet pickles but said these were so good. Now I need to find my recipe again! I can't remember where I put it! lol


----------

